# Garage door just hums, doesn't open



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

What song is it humming? Yankee doodle?

You have disengage the door, does it go up and down easily?

If the door moves freely when disengaged, I would say there is something jammed inbetween the worm gear and drive gear.

Does it do this going in both directions?

Are you sure you turned the torque setting the correct direction?

Mark


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Some things you should take a look at are:
1) Take a look and see if your torsion spring is broken. If so, you need to replace it.
2) Check to see if your track is bent. If so, try to straighten the track, adjust if possible, if not replace track.
3) You can also check to see if your extension spring is broken. If so, replace the broken spring.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"lbjames": The aforementioned suggestions are correct, but maybe need to be put in order. Do this with the garage door DOWN! 
1) Disconnect the garage door opener from the garage door, there should be a small red rope/string hanging from the "sled" which moves _towards_ the opener when opening the door, and _away_ from the opener when closing the door. IF this rope/string is missing you should be able to find the part you can pull to disengage the sled from the actual door hardware. 2) Once this is disconnected try operating the opener to _open _the garage door. IF the opener tries to move, (you mentioned screw drive so--) watch the screw to see if it rotates, and see if the sled moves _toward_ the opener. IF the sled moves, but stops before reaching close proximity to the opener, the _open_ adjustment may need to be re-set. This will work the same for _closing _the opener. Once you have the sled somewhat adjusted to the approximate settings, then proceed to the actual door, _with the sled still unattached._ IF you cannot get the screw to turn or the adjustment settings to work, you may have a more serious problem than a DIY person can do. Call in some help. BUT, IF you can get them set: Try raising the garage door _without straining yourself._ It should be this easy. IF you can raise and lower the door unit and it seems relatively easy, the door may be just fine. IF there is a problem with raising the door, have someone clamp a pair of Vise-Grips onto the track just a bit lower than where you find the problem. Then investigate the problem, fix this and proceed. Remove the Vise-Grips when done. Re-attach the sled unit to the door and see if this help. You will need to make some fine-tune adjustments when all is attached together.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Your drive gear inside the opener may be stripped. If you can open the door manually, then look at the gear. On mine, they are nylon and wear out. I find a white powder inside the unit and the gear is gone. I think it costs around $30 to fix it if that's the problem.


----------

